# Has anyone had a very long wait for natural conception and been successful ?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

amh 4.8pmol/l and LH 6.4 iu/l,or similar,I am 37 and would love to hear success stories and how you managed to conceive as I have tried almost everything and still not been successful (had a girl by natural conception 2006 though) .


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

Early days still. Am 8 weeks. But I did. Stats in sig.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

oh thats great,did you do anything in particular to help you conceive herbs,etc,thanks for the reply.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Trying to do all the things suggested on these boards to try and conceive naturally,taking herbs,exercise,diet etc but is really difficult to keep motivated after 9 years!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

9 years is long. Have u had tests, diagnosis or treatment?


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi,I have an fsh of 9.8 iu/l and amh of 4.8pmo/l so guessing they are the problem.I've had a lot of tests ,2 failed icsis,trying natural conception now taking herbs,dhea,exercise diet etc.It's difficult when it goes on for so long.


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have had secondary infertility for nearly 3years and have now given up and going for de. However, some of the other girls have had fab results with dhea. Your amh is still above 4 so I think thatis good. Mine is way lower and the consultants always told me a natural conception is still possible. I just couldn't wait any longer


----------



## jwcharlie (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, I have just joined fertility friends.  I was a member back in 2012 when going through IVF which was unsuccessful.
After not conceiving naturally for many years I was told I had two blocked tubes in 2010 (I was 34) and was INFERTILE (after trying for many years).  That's how the doctor told me, so upsetting.  Did only (free) IVF attempt 2012.
Moved areas 2013.  Another laparoscopy and apparently one tube was clear and finally told me that I had endometriosis, had suffered for years with pain.  After 20 years of never being pregnant and sexually active I didn't believe I had a clear tube. How could that be after they were blocked?
Fast forward to 2015, moved COUNTRY and accepted that it will never happen.  Started to tell people that we can't have kids, as opposed to the usual response, one day we hope.  Looking forward to life just the two us.
Fast forward last Saturday (I'm now 40).  Random week late.  Pregnancy test BFP.  Don't believe.  Another test pm.  BFP.  Don't believe.  Sunday 06.00 BFP 2 -3 weeks.
OMG.  Totally natural.  No idea how.  Still can't get heads around it.  My fingers are so tightly crossed.
Went for a scan yesterday because of fear of ectopic (because of endo and medical history), it's planted in my uterus, perfect.  Too early to see anything else.  Have to just wait and see.............
It's a miracle to me!


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

Fantastic news JWCharlie!  Miracles do happen.  Good luck now.  

(I meant to post earlier in the thread that I hadnt been trying long, just had terrible results of investigations)


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks for the replies,everyone has their own limits to how long they can wait,brilliant news jwcharlie,I hope all goes well,I have a 10 yr old daughter but just want another brother/sister for the family,I've had to go through so much to try and make this happen and still am unfortunately.


----------

